# ACS Skill Assessment



## mohit2903 (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi all,

Can anyone pls tell how after how much time we get the ackowledgement of ACS Skill Assessment. I have courier the same on 28th Jan 09. I think they have received the courier on 30th Jan 09.

Thanks


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi, 

Welcome to the forum.

Personally I can't remember but if you do a search on this forum I'm pretty sure that this question has been asked before 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## bhupenparikh (Feb 6, 2009)

mohit2903 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can anyone pls tell how after how much time we get the ackowledgement of ACS Skill Assessment. I have courier the same on 28th Jan 09. I think they have received the courier on 30th Jan 09.
> 
> Thanks


they will take two weeks to reply so go an laid down for a while.


----------



## mohit2903 (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks for the information......its hard to wait for 2 weeks..but have no choice......


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

mohit2903 said:


> Thanks for the information......its hard to wait for 2 weeks..but have no choice......


If you can't wait for 2 weeks what will you be like with the main application? 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## mohit2903 (Jan 24, 2009)

thats right friend...anyways i am hoping for positive result.......


----------



## mohit2903 (Jan 24, 2009)

pls help I have submitted 6 years of employer references in which for 5 years experience I have shown detailed job description but for 1 year which was my first job I have provided only the job title with dates (not able to provide job description) do I need to provide any statutory declaration?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Mohit, why no job description? or are you talking about references etc?? and it is always better to provide a stat dec, its more like a justification on why ur papers are missing.


----------



## mohit2903 (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi Anj,

I have provided detailed reference letters for all jobs except one, which was my first job, as they refused to provide the detailed information but i have provided ACS the basic reference letter for that company only. Do i need to send them statutory declaration? if yes, then can i send now as i have already despatched my papers last week.

Thanks.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

In that case, wait to hear from them, incase they ask for it, then send them more info. incase you feel you should send them the stat dec, do that. and dont worry, now that the ball is in their court, you cant do much.


----------



## mohit2903 (Jan 24, 2009)

thanks for the info anj.


----------



## bhupenparikh (Feb 6, 2009)

*hi anj ru married ?*



anj1976 said:


> In that case, wait to hear from them, incase they ask for it, then send them more info. incase you feel you should send them the stat dec, do that. and dont worry, now that the ball is in their court, you cant do much.


hi anj are you married ? any lan to go to australia ?


----------



## cintai (Feb 10, 2009)

I am plannin to send my docs to ACS. I have an employer reference which I got from my first employer when I was working over there it says that "This to certufy that she is an employee with us from Aug 2004" The letter dated as 17-08-2006. I came out of the organisation on Oct 2006. Can I submit the same letter or can I get reference from my ex-collegues. I worked with Wipro and Accenture. I dont think they would give me such letters. What other options do I have. I have the appointment and relieving letters from these companies. Kindly help me out.


----------



## mohit2903 (Jan 24, 2009)

cintai said:


> I am plannin to send my docs to ACS. I have an employer reference which I got from my first employer when I was working over there it says that "This to certufy that she is an employee with us from Aug 2004" The letter dated as 17-08-2006. I came out of the organisation on Oct 2006. Can I submit the same letter or can I get reference from my ex-collegues. I worked with Wipro and Accenture. I dont think they would give me such letters. What other options do I have. I have the appointment and relieving letters from these companies. Kindly help me out.


Hi Cintai,

You need to provide all employer references where you have worked. The Employer reference should contain job title, period of job, full-time/part-time, job description/role, project details & languages know if any. 
Please refer link Australian Computer Society - Application Process
it will provide you complete detail which is required for ACS Skill Assessment.

In case, you cannot provide the employer reference; you can provide the Statutory Declaration (which is also clearly stated in above URL).

Hope i have answer all your queries.


----------



## mohit2903 (Jan 24, 2009)

hi can anyone pls guide me; i am planning to send the Statutory declaration to ACS. What statement should i make to justify that why i am sending the Statutory Declaration now as i have provided detailed reference letters for all jobs except one, which was my first job, as they refused to provide the detailed information but i have provided ACS the basic reference letter for that company only. i have despatched my papers last week and got the reference number. Also i cannot provide the recommendation of colleages with business cards as its more then 6 years now i left that company.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

mohit sata dec has been discussed before, search for it and i am sure u will find enuf in tht thread
also, u can send it if u want or wait for them to ask for it.. u can get the stat dec made and send it anyways..


----------



## indiaco (Feb 13, 2009)

Mohit dont panic matey.Australian Computing Society receves alot of applications every day so you cant expect them to be perfect.I would suggest dont panic and wait,they will respond to you in any case.Be postive!!!


----------



## mohit2903 (Jan 24, 2009)

hi eveyone,

I submitted by Skill Assessment papers on 28th Jan 09, ACS received on 30th Jan09, i received a confirmation mail on 10th Feb 09 and till now my status states "To be allocated"
Please share your thoughts....... Is this normal???


----------



## mpgrewal (Feb 22, 2009)

Yes Mohit, its normal..It may be in the same status for another 1 month of more..They just change it to "With Assessor" at the last moment.

If they needed Statutory Declaration, they'll contact you. If it is more than 6 years, then why are worrying because ACS anyways requires max 4 years of experience.


----------



## mohit2903 (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks for the information..... hoping for the positive result only........


----------



## himanshum (Jan 4, 2009)

mohit2903 said:


> Thanks for the information..... hoping for the positive result only........


Hi Iam Himanshu from Delhi, Iam applying for ACS probably next week, I have all my refrences letters ready and iam in touch with my ex-employers as well.

I just need a help from you guys who have already filled ACS.

can nebody provide me with a sample ACS letter, it would be really helpful.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Himanshu, 

See my reply to your other post.....

Regards,
Karen


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi himanshu..what letter are u talking about?


----------



## atul45 (Mar 2, 2009)

*ACS Response*



mohit2903 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can anyone pls tell how after how much time we get the ackowledgement of ACS Skill Assessment. I have courier the same on 28th Jan 09. I think they have received the courier on 30th Jan 09.
> 
> Thanks


Hello Mohit,

ACS is taking approx 8/ 10 weeks for skills assessment, provided you meet the criteria of a Computing Professional and have submitted ALL required documents.

Atul Kapoor
RMA 0741660
Director
AK Migartion & Visa Services (Australia)


----------



## himanshum (Jan 4, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> hi himanshu..what letter are u talking about?



The Experience letters from the ex-employers and refrence letters from collegues in current JOB.

One of my friend Agent told me to submit 2 project reports as well even though iam applying through ACS route, not a RPL route.
Is it necessary ? should it be verified by my implementation manager or HR ?
Should it be on the letter head or on a paper attested by notary?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

himanshu those are the letter which state ur roles and responsibilities in the respective jobs. there is no such format. 
we did not give any project reports. a reference letter form HR will help. and yes if you are able to manage it on the letterhead, it does help. else u can get it on a normal paper and attach the business cards with respective business cards. and all our papers were attested by notary


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

akmigration said:


> Hello Mohit,
> ACS is taking approx 8/ 10 weeks for skills assessment, provided you meet the criteria of a Computing Professional and have submitted ALL required documents.


My results just got mailed to me. Took 12 weeks.


----------



## himanshum (Jan 4, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> himanshu those are the letter which state ur roles and responsibilities in the respective jobs. there is no such format.
> we did not give any project reports. a reference letter form HR will help. and yes if you are able to manage it on the letterhead, it does help. else u can get it on a normal paper and attach the business cards with respective business cards. and all our papers were attested by notary


Yes, Thanks I have been doing research on applying for ACS for past 2 weeks and i think i have enough Info about it. ACS website explains its the best.

I would be applying on my own for ACS and then may be hire a agen for applying for VISA


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

himanshu, other thing, when u send ur papers to acs or for tht matter for ur visa, u basically r sending ur life in papers. so they shud be self xplanatory. its like going for an interview, only tht u wont be there to answer to their queries, so u attach proofs and other documents to support whatever u write in the cv.

yeah sure use an agent if u feel u need one. we r using one and yes we do feel we are much relaxed since he has been very helpful.


----------



## himanshum (Jan 4, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> himanshu, other thing, when u send ur papers to acs or for tht matter for ur visa, u basically r sending ur life in papers. so they shud be self xplanatory. its like going for an interview, only tht u wont be there to answer to their queries, so u attach proofs and other documents to support whatever u write in the cv.
> 
> yeah sure use an agent if u feel u need one. we r using one and yes we do feel we are much relaxed since he has been very helpful.


Yes as you have said beofre in your replies, more the information better it is.

Whats is the status of your Application?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

dunno.. not bothered actually.. it will happen when it has to. we have done our bit.. now working on our life here.. which of-course includes health, wealth and nothing else


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi amir

i suggest starting a new thread.. u will get more replies there..


----------

